# Crushed the smallies today!



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Myself and my buddy perhaps had one of the best bass fishing days I've ever had. We caught 33 small mouth in 3 hours in a tributary of the Ohio River near Hammondsville, OH. They were mostly 10-12" but we caught three 3lb and two 2lb. insane... They were hitting everything we threw.


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Good job Bari were you on a boat?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, you kids get outta my yard.............


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Hey, you kids get outta my yard.............



LMBO! Now that was funny!
LOAD-EM-UP-WITH-LEAD,,, watch'em RUN! 

No worry Alan,,,, I'm pretty sure that I saw 'em,,,, on the South end of Browns Island!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Now that's a good fishing report! Sounds like you guys had a blast. Good job


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

We were fishing a creek. Just wading upstream. Walked about a mike of creek. The smallies were super aggressive


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

barillms said:


> We were fishing a creek. Just wading upstream. Walked about a mike of creek. The smallies were super aggressive


I know that exact spot


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

barillms said:


> We were fishing a creek. Just wading upstream. Walked about a mike of creek. The smallies were super aggressive


Now that's a pretty picture!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow! 33 that is awesome - Nice Pics!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I used to spend a lot of time in that creek. Glad to see it's still producing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Believe me,,,,, If THAT feeder creek/ river is full of 'em, then ALL of the others are too!

Time to go hit my 'farther-up' the River feeders!

Thanks for the 'heads-up' info Bari! :Banane23:


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and one of my buddies had an exact experience like that when we first started the BR down my road behind a farmers house. Days like that your gonna remember forever.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

We were just talking abot that yesterday!! Brings back some great memories!!!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great report and pics, better fishing.


----------

